# Hi from Michigan!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi lily and Welcome  

I cant help with you with the cost as I live in the UK, but in the general section there is a thread about how much it costs etc, you might be able to get some info from there. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey there, new friend


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

howdy x


----------

